# Hành trình tội lỗi của 'tướng cướp cô đơn' Điền Khắc Kim



## Xinh (6 Tháng chín 2012)

[h=2]Liều lĩnh, ma mãnh, Điền Khắc Kim ra tay hãm  hiếp các nữ nạn nhân sau khi đã cướp của. Việc làm bỉ ổi của hắn cũng có  thể là một cách trả thù những trang đời u sầu, buồn thảm. Cùng thời, gã  họ Điền được xếp ngang hàng với Đại Cathay, Bạch Hải Đường...[/h]                     



Người viết đã có cuộc gặp gỡ với ông N.H. (xin giấu  tên), một người làm báo trước năm 1975 để nghe ông kể lại huyền thoại về  "tướng cướp cô đơn" này. Theo lời ông H., Điền Khắc Kim nổi tiếng cũng  chẳng kém “đại ca của các đại ca” Đại “Cathay”; tướng cướp huyền thoại  Bạch Hải Đường, hay con ngựa điên Tín Mã Nàm, nhưng giai thoại về tên  tướng cướp suốt đời cô độc này ẩn chứa rất nhiều bí ẩn.

Tuổi thơ bất hạnh và lòng hận thù
Theo  ông nhà báo già thì hình ảnh một tên tướng cướp nhỏ con, có gương mặt  lầm lì, lạnh lùng và ánh mắt luôn nhìn về xa xăm đã làm tên tuổi Điền  Khắc Kim nổi tiếng trên báo chí Sài Gòn trước năm 1975. Chính xác tên  của y được cảnh sát chế độ cũ ghi trong hồ sơ là “Điềm Khắc Kim” chứ  không phải Điền Khắc Kim. Suốt một khoảng thời gian dài, y là nỗi kinh  hoàng của các phu nhân người nước ngoài, có chồng là sĩ quan, cố vấn Mỹ.
Thập  niên 60 và 70 của thế kỷ trước, Sài Gòn liên tục xảy ra nhiều vụ cướp  tiền, vàng với số lượng lớn. Theo lời kể của các nạn nhân: Sau khi khống  chế họ, hung thủ cưỡng bức luôn nữ gia chủ. Điều đặc biệt là tất cả nạn  nhân đều là vợ của những quan chức người Mỹ. Việc truy tìm hung thủ như  mò kim đáy biển.
Báo chí lúc ấy đã ca ngợi tên cướp  này lên tận mây xanh. Có thể nói “bóng ma” ấy đến bất cứ đâu, làm bất  cứ điều gì mà hắn muốn. Hành tung bí ẩn, xuất quỷ nhập thần, hắn có thể  vào bất kỳ chỗ nào như vào chỗ không người.
Cuối năm  1969, tên cướp “viếng thăm” nhà của một quan chức Mỹ ở cư xá Đô Thành.  Rất kỳ lạ, lần này hắn tha cho nạn nhân là một phụ nữ Việt Nam, vợ của  gia chủ. Khi nạn nhân hỏi tên, y chỉ đáp gọn lỏn: “Điềm Khắc Kim”. Có  thể do quá sợ hãi, nạn nhân nghe không rõ nên tên cướp đã chết cái tên  Điền Khắc Kim lừng danh từ ngày ấy.









Hình ảnh "tướng cướp cô đơn" Điền Khắc Kim thời còn trẻ



Hắn  tên thật là Kha Lon Theo (sinh năm 1947), ngụ khu Chuồng bò Hạnh Thông  Tây, Gò Vấp, là anh lớn trong một 
gia đình
 có tổng cộng 12 người con.
Cuộc  sống 
gia đình
 vô cùng khó khăn, mọi lo toan đều đè nặng lên vai người  mẹ - bà Lê Thị Đeo. Điền Khắc Kim có một tuổi thơ cơ cực và vất vả. Đi  học chỉ đủ biết đọc, biết viết, hằng ngày, thằng bé Theo phải chạy bán  bánh mì làm bất cứ gì để có tiền giúp mẹ và nuôi các em. Cha nó là ông  Kha Lon Riêm, một sĩ quan chế độ cũ, lại là người có lối giáo dục con  rất khắt khe, khơi gợi trong lòng thằng bé nhỏ thó đen đúa ấy nỗi hận  thù cuộc sống và oán ghét chính người cha mình. Ngay cả sau này, mỗi khi  bị bắt, Điền Khắc Kim cũng đều ghi vào bản khai tên cha mình là “Vô  danh”.
Tháng 10/1961, Kha Lon Theo đi tù lần đầu khi  mới 17 tuổi. Bà mẹ bỏ cả công ăn 
việc làm
 đến tìm con thì được nó gửi  lại một câu lạnh lùng: “Bà hãy về đi”. Chỉ là một tháng tù giam về tội  trộm cắp tài sản, nhưng cuộc đời thằng bé Theo giờ đây đã đi theo một  ngã rẽ khác.
Điền Khắc Kim dù lạnh lùng nhưng không  phải gỗ đá. Hắn thầm yêu đơn phương một cô gái xóm nghèo, bán cà phê,  tên H. Có lẽ, vì quá nghèo và chênh lệch tuổi tác, hắn đã không dám ngỏ  lời, thậm chí còn chẳng biết cô ta tên gì. Người ta đồn rằng, ngày nọ,  một cô gái bán bar đã bị nhóm lính Mỹ cưỡng hiếp và giết chết. Kim chết  lặng vì gái xấu số ấy chính là mối tình thầm kín của mình. Từ đó, mỗi  phi vụ y thực hiện đều có dấu ấn riêng, đều đưa các me Mỹ ra làm trò  
giải trí
 như một cách trả thù đời.








Hình ảnh thiếu nữ Sài Gòn giai đoạn trước năm 1975



Mỗi  lần chứng kiến cảnh tượng những cô gái bán bar bị đám đàn ông cao to,  mắt xanh sỗ sàng, hình ảnh “người trong mộng” lại hiện về, hắn điên tiết  muốn lao vào giải cứu nạn nhân, nhưng rồi đành phải kiềm chế nuốt hận  vì thế cô, lực yếu. Sự dằn vặt ấy đã biến hắn thành tên cướp “biến  thái”, muốn cướp lại của đám ngoại nhân đáng ghét đó cả tiền lẫn tình.  Do đó, nạn nhân của hắn thường là nữ chủ nhân của những biệt thự, những  tòa nhà sang trọng của quan chức Mỹ.
Suốt cuộc đời  tay tướng cướp ấy dù ngang tàng nhưng vẫn mang trong lòng những mặc cảm  tự ti về thân phận. Kim vẫn khao khát tiền bạc và quyền lực và chọn cho  mình cái tên ra dáng quý tộc: Điềm Khắc Kim.
Những cuộc đột nhập vô tiền khoáng hậu
Khoảng  cuối năm 1966, Kim bắt đầu theo học nghề “nhập nha” của Sơn “đầu bự”,  một tay trộm cắp khét tiếng đã hết thời. Nhận thấy những “năng khiếu”  hiếm có từ thằng bé nhỏ con, Sơn “đầu bự” đã không tiếc công truyền dạy.  Mỗi bài học bẻ khóa, khoét tường, đột nhập là một lần “thực tập”, tay  nghề của Kim ngày càng nâng cao và có thể độc lập “hành nghề”. Không có  thế mạnh trong nghề đâm chém vì thấp bé nhưng Kim nhanh như sóc và đôi  mắt thì luôn lạnh lùng, sáng quắc trong bóng đêm. Ngày “chào thầy xuống  núi”, Kim kỷ niệm bằng phi vụ đột nhập dinh cơ của một quan chức cao cấp  người Mỹ thành công mỹ mãn.








Cuộc  sống phồn hoa, giả tạo trước năm 1975 ở Sài Gòn luôn ẩn chưa những mầm  họa xã hội với rất nhiều tệ nạn. Sự ra đời và bành trướng của các thế  lực xã hội đen đã có lúc nằm ngoài sự kiểm soát của các cơ quan quyền  lực chế độ cũ



Ngày  4/1/1970, khai man lý lịch với cái tên Đoàn Minh Hùng, Điền Khắc Kim lẩn  trốn sự truy bắt của lực lượng hành pháp chế độ cũ bằng cách xin nhập  ngũ. Không chịu nổi cực khổ, hắn đào ngũ về lại Sài Gòn hành nghề trộm  cướp.
Một trong những nguyên tắc cơ bản nhất được  Sơn “đầu bự” truyền dạy là luôn luôn phải hành sự độc lập. Vụ đột nhập  nổi tiếng nhất của Điền Khắc Kim có thể kể đến là vụ “viếng thăm” nhà  thiếu tá T., một tay khét tiếng gian ác. Thiếu tá T. lại quản lý khu vực  mà cô H. (người trong mộng của Kim) đang bán cà phê. Thiếu tá T. cảnh  cáo: chỉ cần Điền Khắc Kim đến khu vực này hành nghề, sẽ cho tên cướp ăn  đạn ngay lập tức.
Ngay sau lời cảnh cáo, chiếc xe  Vespa yêu quý của tay thiếu tá đã “không cánh mà bay”. Vài ngày sau,  Điền Khắc Kim cho người trả lại để trả lời tay thiếu tá.
Một  lần, thiếu tá T. nhận được một hộp quà. Khi mở ra, hắn rụng rời khi  nhìn thấy một quả lựu đạn nằm gọn trong đó với một mảnh giấy ghi rằng  “từ bỏ ý định bắt tôi đi nếu ông còn muốn sống”.
Chẳng  phải tay vừa, thiếu tá T. còn huy động người truy bắt Điền Khắc Kim gắt  gao hơn. Một mảnh giấy nữa lại được gửi đến với nội dung : “Đêm nay,  tôi sẽ ghé thăm nhà ông”.
Đêm hôm ấy, biệt thự của  tay thiếu tá được 20 tên lính thiện chiến canh gác, đảm bảo “một con  ruồi bay không lọt”. Tay thiếu tá lên phòng làm một giấc thật say. Sáng  hôm sau, dậy đi làm, tiến lại chỗ móc treo quần áo, bộ quần áo nhà binh  cùng với khẩu súng ngắn đã không còn ở đó. Chỉ còn một mẩu giấy trên bàn  viết 3 chữ “Điền Khắc Kim”. Ở bên ngoài, hàng chục tên lính canh gác  vẫn làm nhiệm vụ và chẳng biết điều gì đã xảy ra trong đêm.
Đêm  12/10/1971, Kim đột nhập vào dinh cơ của bà Fredetic J.Ca., là vợ của  một cố vấn Mỹ rất có thế lực, với một khẩu súng lăm lăm trên tay. Khi  nạn nhân đem chức danh ra dọa hắn, điên tiết, hắn tặng ngay một tát một  cú như trời giáng vào mặt bà ta. Sau đó, hắn trói nạn nhân lại, lục lọi  lấy đi một lượng tiền mặt và nữ trang có số lượng lớn. Hắn đem luôn nạn  nhân vào một 
khách sạn
, giở trò đồi bại rồi hôm sau mới thả cho về. Sau  vụ việc này, Điền Khắc Kim bị truy đuổi ráo riết. Y đã có một cuộc chạm  súng nảy lửa với lực lượng cảnh sát và dính một vết thương nặng ở vùng  bụng. Vết thương là một trong những nguyên nhân làm nên cái chết của y  sau này. Kim tìm đến bệnh viện để chữa trị vết thương và bị bắt ngay  trên giường bệnh. Nhưng ngày 26/10 ngay sau đó, hắn đã phá còng đào  thoát li kì ngay tại bệnh viện, đồng thời còng luôn viên cảnh sát đang  canh giữ mình vào giường bệnh.








Một bài báo vào năm 1971 viết về chuyện Điền Khắc Kim bị bắt



Đúng  2 tháng sau đó, ngày 26/12/1971, Điền Khắc Kim lại đột nhập vào nhà một  quan chức quân đội Mỹ và lần này hắn đã không gặp may. Hắn bị lực lượng  bảo vệ phát hiện và lại thêm một cuộc đấu súng nữa diễn ra. Vết đạn  sượt qua đầu đã khiến hắn gục tại chỗ. Trong người y, cảnh sát thu được 3  khẩu súng lục, 8 gắp đạn và 4 quả lựu đạn. 20 năm tù đã được dành tặng  cho Kim vì những tội danh nghiêm trọng: cướp có vũ trang, hiếp dâm, đào  ngũ…
“Tướng cướp cô đơn” Điền Khắc Kim kể từ đó đã  lừng lẫy trong giới giang hồ Sài Gòn và cũng kể từ đây, hắn được xếp  ngang với các tên tuổi khác của giang hồ Sài Gòn trước 1975. Quá nhiều  lần vào tù ra tội, tuy nhiên, cuộc đời của Điền Khắc Kim đã có những cơ  hội được thay đổi, nếu như hắn muốn hướng thiện. Chỉ tiếc rằng, máu trộm  cướp đã ăn quá sâu vào trong huyết quản nên hắn đã tự viết cho mình  những trang đời vô cùng buồn thảm.
_Kỳ 2: Những vụ vượt ngục kinh điển và cái chết của Điền Khắc Kim _

Lăng Nhu
Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam


----------

